# Kitten crying when left alone - is it ok? Feeling guilty



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

I picked up a new kitten today and have a quick question.

I only got one because we already have the two adult girls that he'll be introduced to in good time.
He's had a big day today - he left his Momma-cat and his brothers and sisters and has come to a completely alien place. So I know he's going to be lonely.
He's been really loving and purring, and he's been playing with us everytime we go in the room. But I feel horribly guilty when I leave him because he cries and cries and cries and cries......
Is it best to just leave him to get over it? I obviously want to give him love and I don't want him to be upset and alone.
Whats for the best?

I'll put up photos once my PC is working properly again

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

With your other cat's is the separation really necessary? Homing a cat into a house you should not need to keep the animals separated unless there are actual problems. 

I would think if your two Adult cats can tolerate the kitten (they may pout for a few) but if they are not hostile then keeping the kitten locked away in a room is not needed?

Granted I know my logic is a little different than many others around here, but I only ever feel slow introductions are needed if physical problems occur, mental stresses are OK and the cats get over them.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Husky42 said:


> With your other cat's is the separation really necessary? Homing a cat into a house you should not need to keep the animals separated unless there are actual problems.
> 
> I would think if your two Adult cats can tolerate the kitten (they may pout for a few) but if they are not hostile then keeping the kitten locked away in a room is not needed?
> 
> Granted I know my logic is a little different than many others around here, but I only ever feel slow introductions are needed if physical problems occur, mental stresses are OK and the cats get over them.


Only take the kitten out if you and another person are there to supervise their meeting (one to grab the kitten & one to grab a potential instigator). It is true that some cats don't need the intro process, but if you skip it and it goes badly it will take months to undo the damage (or impossible). 

How old was the kitten out of curiosity? Mine always complained when they were left alone (still do LOL), but the best you can do until you know they are safe with the others is to provide lots toys, a warm bed/hiding place, food/water, and maybe some noise (tv or radio) while you are gone.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I agree that you can probably introduce them to each other now, if another person is there to help you stop any major scuffles.

I live in a studio apartment, with no real way to separate cats. I have brought in feral kittens several times. Paizly hisses and growls, but can't be bothered to do much more than that. Nebbie LOVES finally having somebody to play with (because Paizly is a lazy, cranky old woman!)
In fact, Nebbie and Zinny are racing around the room right now... much to Paizly's annoyance. "Durned wippersnappers! Humf!"


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I suppose cats need to learn how to be alone for periods of time just like dogs do. I'd probably stick with a slow introduction just in case as well.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

We went through the same thing with Yoshi. He is actually still confined to his own room when we're not home and supervising him.

But he does cry when we leave him. The crying doesn't last as long anymore (we've had him for 3 weeks now), but he still does it. And yes, it makes you feel guilty!

I have a webcam set up in his room, so I can always watch what he's doing. It even sends me a text message when it detects movement in the room and then I can watch him on my iPhone. I'm obsessed, I know. But I've watched him after he stops crying and he just lays on his blanket and eventually falls asleep.

I actually took a vacation from work the first week we had him home, which worked out well because I was able to bond with him and get him used to his new house/environment.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Separating a new kitten from your existing cats has two purposes...one is to allow your current cats to adjust to the little interloper. Yes they very often accept young kittens very quickly. But, the second reason is to be assured the newcomer is in good health, so you don't pass parasites or disease. So, unless you know the kitten's history for sure, I would stick with the separation for at least a few days. 

A hot water bottle and ticking clock or even a radio or TV turned on low can comfort a kitten. Lots of toys and a way to look out the window are important.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> But, the second reason is to be assured the newcomer is in good health, so you don't pass parasites or disease. So, unless you know the kitten's history for sure, I would stick with the separation for at least a few days.


Very good point Doodlebug! I had forgotten that was the initial reason I had to keep Simone separated when I adopted him last summer (I wasn't familiar with the whole "introduction" process rules at the time & had to figure it out myself). If it hasn't been done already, you'll have to get the kitten tested for fiv/felv before you'll want to introduce them.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the input
There was never any question about just letting him run free throughout the house with the girls. He is only 8 weeks old and there is a lot of trouble a tiny kitten can get into when no-one's watching him.
I know he's still such a baby - the owner of the mother didn't want to keep them longer than that. I'm also not sure he's weaned properly but thats another issue. And yes, he has fleas, big awful ones. I treated the two girls and the new kitten yesterday not long after I brought him home just to be safe.

With regards to the crying - he cried pretty much all night and when my husband went in this morning to check on him he was still wide awake. We're hanging from no sleep and he's bouncing off the walls lol. I will definitely be trying the radio option tonight to see if it helps


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

You could do what I did. I just pretended that Tinker was always here and when the dogs got close I just said be nice he's just a baby. I never left them alone with him though and I still haven't yet. The get along great and it's only been 10 days.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

what has worked for some of our kittens during this phase was pound purries(them stuffed toy animals) our baka came from a pile of kittens to all by himself, his pound purrie was his sleeping buddie,and he would wrestle with it also.. for yeti my wife ordered a companion toy that came with a pack that you warm in the microwave(so the kitten would have something warm to snuggle with) yeti just wanted to out of "his" room, didn't matter what you put in with him..


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Good idea tghsmith! I'll have a look into it. I like the idea of something warm he can snuggle into : )


----------

